# Eyelet Repair?



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I have an Ugly Stik I'm not willing to give up on yet but the eyelet just below the tip broke. I can find tip repair kits everywhere but not having luck finding kits for an eyelet...except a kit that has all the eyelets in it. Any tips on repair or where I can get a kit? Maybe I'll just wait til the new Cabela's comes to town...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big fish on (Sep 24, 2011)

Give Jann's
Netcraft in Maumee,Oh a call 1-800-638 -2723 they should be able to help.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks. I'll try it and see if they ship...I'm in Delaware so that's a bit of a hike.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Depending on which Ugly Stik you have, I would just toss it and buy another if it's one of the $20 or so rods.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Give them a call. Most of the Ugly Styks have a lifetime warranty. Even the cheap ones at Wallie World. They may send you a replacement or for the more expensive poles replace it. If you love it that much(like I do my favorits) it may be worth a try.
JMTCW
donm


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I used to swear by ugly sticks, that is until I tried a graphite rod. If it were me, a broken eyelet would just be an excuse for me to replace it. I'd replace it with a berkley lightning rod. They are made of im6 graphite, and will give you a much better feel. They're not hard on the wallet either, bass pro has them for $28.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Just got a Lightning Rod. Figured I'd keep the Ugly Stik for an extra if its was a quick fix. Caught some nice fish in FL on it so I know it can handle a good sized fish. I'll try calling the company though...why not!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

You can repair it no problem. The stuff will cost close to a new Ugly Stick once it's shipped, but you'll have likely have enough thread and finish to do dozens of guides leftover.

Supplies:
Exacto Knife or razor blade
Replacement guide
thread (preferably nylon rod building thread)
finish (For quick repairs, Threadmaster One or Rod Varnish work well, as they dry quickly. 2 part epoxy finish takes a few hours to set and several days to fully cure)
rod wrapping jig (can be as simple as a cardboard box with notches, a phone book and coffee cup, or as complex as a $1k+ rod lathe)

To remove the guide, scrape through the finish and thread on top of the guide foot. Peel the thread and finish off the blank. Scrape off as much leftover as possible. Then wrap the new guide on (essentially tying it down with a nail knot). Apply finish, and rotate half turns until the finish is set. Leave to cure. The TM1 and Rod Varnish dry in about an hour, and will take at least a couple coats to build some depth.

If you need help with the details of wrapping, let me know.

There are a host of places that sell rod building components. Netcraft, Swampland, Mud Hole, Utmost Enterprises, etc. etc. Some will treat you better on shipping than others.

Joe


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

when we moved into our current house i found an old 6'6" ugly stick casting rod under the house. all the eyes were trashed and broken, i'm personally not a fan of ugly sticks, but thought it would make a good catfish rod for my old lady. i bought a set of fuji guides from dicks, watched a video on you tube, and dove in. didn't use materials designed for rods. used thick gold sewing thread, epoxy and clear coat i already had. 2 seasons on and a number of fish, largest about 10 pounds, neary a problem. 

i wouldn't advise going the same direction i went. but i figured hell, this is a 30 dollar rod, that i found. lets wing it.


----------

